# Fetch



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

Any tips on how I can teach my boy how to fetch?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Start with a short distance, have a toy he likes a lot and use your recall. Every time he brings you the toy back give him a small treat.

Every dog is different it may take time, but Vizsla's will always come around to retrieving.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

If you have a narrow hallway with closed ends that's the place to start. Stand or sit in one end and throw a toy towards the other end. He will run to pick it up and since there's nowhere else to go he will come back to you when you call him back. Treat each time when he comes. I used a different command for that like 'bring it back' but of course you can choose whatever suits you.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Back yards 1 full Pheasant **** bird wing

start with 20 feet max'

20 lb test line , light trout rod

feed them what they were built for

not rubber toys

Week 2 they will demand the **** birds

and the scents, action of the wing will impregnate there born in dna


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Start young hallway with a paint roller and fresh cliped phesent wing taped to it. Throw the paint roller and let them fetch it up. You will notice if there is hard mouth issues by using the paint roller.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you pup likes sqeekers use the Kong balls with them inside. 

It is what finally got my boy to fetch outside. In the house he would fetch from the time I brought him home


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

born36 said:


> If you pup likes sqeekers use the Kong balls with them inside.
> 
> It is what finally got my boy to fetch outside. In the house he would fetch from the time I brought him home


I don't care for squeakers with puppies that will be hunting later in life.
They can make a game out of making quail squeak too.
Some dog have a problem with it, but it encourages others.


----------

